# Corsair RAM Dual rank?



## FNFFreak (16. März 2018)

Hallo alle miteinander 

Ich wollt heut mein PC Zusammenstellen auf den ich nächst sparen möchte und wollt euch fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt 

Es geht um folgende 2 einzel Module ich kann nirgendswo herausfinden ob diese Dual Rank oder Single Ranked sind...

1. CMK8GX4M1A2400C14R (Link: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL14 Single - DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200U) | Mindfactory.de)

2. CMK8GX4M1A2400C16R (Link: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Single - DDR4-2400 (PC4-19200U) | Mindfactory.de)

Es wurde mir gesagt vom Forum Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher das ich das hier fragen sollte


----------



## DerFakeAccount (16. März 2018)

Die sind Dual Ranked, bedeutet auf beiden Seiten des Moduls sind Speicherchips.


----------



## FNFFreak (16. März 2018)

Vielen dank erstmal 

Sind beide Dual Ranked?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. März 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Die sind Dual Ranked, ....



Woher nimmst du die Info?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Die sind Dual Ranked, bedeutet auf beiden Seiten des Moduls sind Speicherchips.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht zwingend was zu tun. Dual-RANKED ist was anderes als Dual-SIDED.
Es gibt durchaus dualsided-singleranked Module die wie der Name sagt single-ranked sind aber auf beiden Seiten des PCBs Speichersteine haben (die eben durchkontaktiert sind). Nur ist de Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass PCBs die beidseitig bestückt sind auch dual-ranked organisiert sind, vor allem wenn viele Speichersteine aufgelötet sind.

Was speziell die Corsairs da genau sind weiß ich auch nicht, das sollte der hersteller aber beantworten können.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2018)

Ob Dual Ranked ist beim kauf nicht ersichtlich, selbst Händler können dies nicht aussagen, da sie nicht anfangen können jeden Speicher zum testen auszupacken.
Dual Ranked sind meist von beiden Seiten mit Chips versehen, was aber nicht immer der Fall sein muss.

Meine Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 Mhz sind Dual Ranked, was aber nicht heißen muss dass alle dieses Modells auch Dual Ranked sind.
Mittels CPU-Z kann eingesehen werden ob die Speicher Dual Ranked sind.

Speicherhersteller verwenden alles mögliche an Chips, so dass sich die Speicher je nach Produktionszeit immer ändern können.


----------



## FNFFreak (16. März 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ob Dual Ranked ist beim kauf nicht ersichtlich, selbst Händler können dies nicht aussagen, da sie nicht anfangen können jeden Speicher zum testen auszupacken.
> Dual Ranked sind meist von beiden Seiten mit Chips versehen, was aber nicht immer der Fall sein muss.
> 
> Meine Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 Mhz sind Dual Ranked, was aber nicht heißen muss dass alle dieses Modells auch Dual Ranked sind.
> ...



Was ist mit Crucial? Dort gibts doch auch Ram module die dual ranked sind steht auch in der beschreibung jedoch bei corsair hab ich kein einziges modul gesehen wo dual ranked dabei stand oder hab halt nicht richtig gesucht :/


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2018)

Habe jetzt nicht alle Hersteller auswendig im Kopf, aber normal werden zwei Speicherbausteine als Dual Channel verkauft.
Verwechsle daher nicht Dual Channel mit Dual Ranked.

Wobei zwei Arbeitsspeicher normal immer als Dual Channel laufen, auch wenn sie einzeln gekauft werden.


----------



## FNFFreak (16. März 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alle Hersteller auswendig im Kopf, aber normal werden zwei Speicherbausteine als Dual Channel verkauft.
> Verwechsle daher nicht Dual Channel mit Dual Ranked.
> 
> Wobei zwei Arbeitsspeicher normal immer als Dual Channel laufen, auch wenn sie einzeln gekauft werden.



nein nein ist schon richtig Crucial schreibt in die beschreibung mit das es dual ranked arbeitsspeicher sind kenn unterschied zwischen dual rank und dual channel ^^


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Leider nicht eindeutig zu sagen, da die Bestückung variieren kann. Bei den 8GB Modulen wird es sich in der Regel aber um Single R handeln.


----------

